# Browning 1911-380 vs Glock 23



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Buying my first semi auto pistol here in a couple weeks. I have always like Browning Firearms, almost everything in the safe is Browning. Their 1911 380 gets awesome reviews. But what about Glock? I like the Glock 23 Gen 4. I hate to jump on the Glock Bandwagon just because they are so popular. Anyone have any experience with either?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a LLAMA .380 1911 clone and I like it, I know it is not in the same class as the browning, but when you talk .380 most of the time it is for deep conceal self defense, that being said I do not want to carry locked and cocked and have to deal with a safety in a gun fight like you would have to do with a 1911 style weapon, so if you are giving me THOSE TWO choices I would have to side with the Glock.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

All my Glocks are Gen3, but I love them. What's the point of a 1911 in .380? If I'm going to carry a 1911, it's going to be .45.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not a Glock Homer but there isn't a more reliable pistol out there. Also getting a .380 basically in a full size 1911 defeats the purpose of getting a .380.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This thread makes me want to buy a .460 Rowland conversion.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

CCC said:


> I have a LLAMA .380 1911 clone and I like it, I know it is not in the same class as the browning, but when you talk .380 most of the time it is for deep conceal self defense, that being said I do not want to carry locked and cocked and have to deal with a safety in a gun fight like you would have to do with a 1911 style weapon, so if you are giving me THOSE TWO choices I would have to side with the Glock.


I thought I was the only person on the planet who still had a Llama .380. It's old as dirt!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Glocks are soooo ugly!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Glocks are soooo ugly![/QUOTE
> 
> Are pretty guns more reliable? Does it make them better shooters?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Glocks are soooo ugly!


And most of the time ugly chick's are better in bed.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I've carried several semi autos in my time, my current carry is a glock 23, and I love it, it does what I need when I need it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

MikeH said:


> Try'n Hard said:
> 
> 
> > Glocks are soooo ugly![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Splittine said:


> And most of the time ugly chick's are better in bed.



Probably a good place for one of those "mom" jokes. Maybe Joe Z or chadd can help me out


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Splittine said:


> And most of the time ugly chick's are better in bed.


Tell your mom she's out of milk.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

chaddd said:


> Tell your mom she's out of milk.


I already picked some up. I had to get some more analease on the way to your mom's house anyways. I got you 2% this time.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Analease. Dang...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally able to compare the two side by side and they are the same size. The Browning is narrower and thats it.


----------



## centuryfisher1968 (Feb 23, 2015)

*My Vote is Glock*

I have a 23 Gen 3 and Glock 27 Gen 4 (40 in both) The 23 it great to shoot, super reliable and very easy to clean. I love the look and feel of a 1911. But, I get spooked when I read the reviews / forums on cleaning and maintenance. Sounds like they are great if you like to tinker with them. For conceal carry the 23 Glock is about as big as i would want. The 27 conceals well but feels like it is going to jump out of my hand at times. Good luck with it!:thumbup:


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I've always liked and carried the 1911 in .45, never shot a Glock, as far as maint. and cleaning go they are a piece of cake. Other than proper break-in period you should not need to tinker with a quality pistol but with that being said I have never owned a weapon that I did not tinker with. Good luck with your decision.


----------

